# where to begin???



## germangirl80 (Dec 28, 2014)

Hello, I have just joined this forum in hopes of obtaining much needed information about my family's possible move to Germany. I have questions....and a lot of them..but I will start with just this one for now...what is the first step we need to take? We both would like to work in Germany and we have three children that are 13,9, and 7 who will be attending school as well. We are very excited about this possibility but don't know where to start. thank you all very much!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You'd be best served if you resolve the "working in Germany" issue first. While it's possible to go over there, look for work and then apply for the necessary work and resident permits, life is lots easier if you find a job first and let your employer-to-be deal with the initial immigration paperwork. Work authorization is usually the toughest hurdle - but if you've already got that one resolved, you should be able to get some help from your employer with the rest.

The first big question, in any event, is: how well do you and your spouse speak German? (And do your kids speak German?) The second is: what line of work are you in? (There are some professions that do not transfer well, or at all.)

In any event, the German Consulate in Chicago is your first port of call: German Missions in the United States - Visa, Passport, Legal
Cheers,
Bev


----------

